# Grenade launcher for the surf



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

https://www.popularmechanics.com/adventure/sports/a19703610/wwii-soldiers-grenade-launcher-fishing/


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Cool find!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If you did that on Cozumel you might catch a Marlin or something because shelf drops off to the abyss not too far out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> If you did that on Cozumel you might catch a Marlin or something because shelf drops off to the abyss not too far out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 Speaking of grenade launchers, I have your finished.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, they look great!!

The wife and I are heading down tomorrow after work. Are y'all going to be down do we can hook up and square up?


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah I need to weld up some thanks for reminding me. Was wondering if galvanized paint is even worth it , easy enough to make more I suppose.


----------



## Bobcat2000 (Apr 14, 2018)

Saw this video of a guy using a compressed air cannon and a frozen projectile with the bait inside. Cannon launches projectile 200 yds, ice around bait melts in a few minutes, and bait is ready for fish a good distance out from shore. Kind of like a PCP air rifle on steroids,


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmmm I have never surf fished much, but this looks like a better solution that yakking bait out when the waves are up.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Hmmm I have never surf fished much, but this looks like a better solution that yakking bait out when the waves are up.


10-12 foot rod will get your bait where you need it without getting your feet wet. Looks like gimmick to me.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------

